# Anyone recommend a good photography forum?



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2009)

Flickr doesn't have one that I know of :/ and I'm signed up to digital photographer but their forum is dead.

Anyone know a good one? Thansk for the help


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Mar 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Flickr doesn't have one that I know of :/ and I'm signed up to digital photographer but their forum is dead.
> 
> Anyone know a good one? Thansk for the help



the canon forum is good.


----------

